# 'Insteada Nationals' RESULTS



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Here are the results from the 1st Annual 'Insteada Nationals', we only had a two day 28 target event (without the animal round).

Money Unlimited:
1st Place- Jon Weibley 1105 w/ 143 X's (PA)
2nd Place- Doug Williams 1098 w/ 128 X's (PA)
3rd Place- Joe Magrogan 1096 w/ 130 X's (MD)
4th Place- John Pero IV 1095 w/ 126 X's (NJ)

Women's Unlimited:
1st Place- Diane Gallagher 1053 w/ 75 X's (NJ)

Men's Unl 'AA':
1st Place- Steve Weller 1094 w/ 109 X's (PA)
2nd Place- Greg Bechtold Jr. 1075 w/ 90 X's (PA)
3rd Place- Brian Flaherty 1073 w/ 92 X's (NY)

Men's Unl 'A':
1st Place- Todd McCormick 1038 w/ 73 X's (PA)
2nd Place- Bob Wilson 1038 w/ 66 X's (NJ)
3rd Place- Craig Dzurko 1037 w/ 71 X's (PA)

Senior Unl (62 +):
1st Place- Darrel Gehman 1036 w/ 84 X's (PA)

Bow hunter Unl 'AA':
1st Place- Scott Clelan 1049 w/ 67 X's (PA)

Bow hunter Unl 'A':
1st Place- Shawn Graves 1001 w/ 56 X's (NY)

Thank You to everyone who attended, you guys made all the hard work worth while!! See you again next year.

We also would like to THANK the folks who traveled 8 hours or more to shoot with us, we hope it was worth your while.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Congrats!!!*

Way to go Jon!!! Awesome shooting!!! A 556 w/74x yesterday for a personal best. You da man!!! That Triumph is treating you good!!! That's 2 weeks in a row in the mid 50s. :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Are these just the "winners"? I'm pretty sure I knew some folks that went that I don't see their names. And there were a whole lot more hamburgers on the grill than that.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

*Thank you*

I would like to thank you and the members of your club who put this shoot together. The course is in great shape and challenging for us mere mortals. It was a fun course to shoot and I had a great time, despite how I shot on Saturday. I will be back for more next year.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

This is just the list of winners prag. the full list of shooters and their placement can be found on our website, www.lancasterarcheryclub.com . Thanks for reminding me to post the link.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Great shoot.*

Thanks Ray and everyone @ LAC for the great course and hospitality. I brought the wife this year , next year I may bring a sherpa. Challenging and fun course. I wish I could have shot Sunday also.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

aquaholic00 said:


> Thanks Ray and everyone @ LAC for the great course and hospitality. I brought the wife this year , next year I may bring a sherpa. Challenging and fun course. I wish I could have shot Sunday also.


Well I hope you enjoyed your Sunday, even if it wasn't with us.
How was the program??


----------



## MEM (Jul 9, 2010)

Great Shooting Jon. Personal best score and leading wire to wire with tough shooters on your tail. Keep it up.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Ray, the shoot was for me, the show was for Carol...It was awesome , even I enjoyed it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

How did the boots go over Saturday What were the other ladies wearing??


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Bownut61 said:


> Way to go Jon!!! Awesome shooting!!! A 556 w/74x yesterday for a personal best. You da man!!! That Triumph is treating you good!!! That's 2 weeks in a row in the mid 50s. :teeth:





MEM said:


> Great Shooting Jon. Personal best score and leading wire to wire with tough shooters on your tail. Keep it up.


Thanks Guys! It's a great feeling to finally win a shoot this year with some pretty tough competition.

The folks at Lancaster Archery Club did a great job with the shoot and have a nice and challenging course to shoot, I'll be back next year to participate no way am I going out to Yankme for Nationals.

Congratulations to all of the winners of the shoot, the plaques that were handed out for the trophy classes looked really great!


----------



## weller (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the great shoot. The course was in good shape, the shoot ran very smooth, and I think everyone even got a door prize. After everyone finished shooting the door prizes were handed out, as soon as that was done the scores were read off and the people that had a long drive could leave. This shoot was one of the best run shoots I ever attened.
Thanks again


----------



## bowhunter2232 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who had a hand in setting up and running the shoot, good time was had by all. Also thanks to all the people who donated the door prizes that was a bonus to everyone.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

great shoot, and the results are already posted. heck, PSAA still only has indoors posted, and that was back in April...pathetic!!


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> How did the boots go over Saturday What were the other ladies wearing??


Ray, when Carol saw the one lady wearing sandals, I thought I was gonna be wearing her boots (not on my feet either)but by the time we walked up to the 60 uphill and the hillside birdie, she was thanking me for them.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Great weekend!*

Thnx. LAC! It was a well run shoot, and a challenging course! The area was beautiful! We will be back next year! We are always looking for a good reason to get to lancaster!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone, meeting all of you was a pleasure!!
I hope to see each and everyone of you next year!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

it was a fun shoot, I am new to field but the coarse seemed pretty hard. I am anxious to shoot it again next year after I have a little more experiance.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We will have a 14/14 Field shoot as part of the Penn Dutch League early next year, sometime in either April or May, if anyone wants to use that as another chance to shoot the course. I will try and remember to post it next year. 
The 2011 'Insteada' should be bigger and better for the fact that we will start planning as soon as the NFAA dates are out. We should be pushing this shoot at the LAS Classic!!


----------

